# So where is all this rental property !!!



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Well, Im taking the plunge and looking to leave my beloved Estepona apartment - its just so brilliant living there, great location, beautiful new apartment and good price ... but as some of you know I am travelling for 5 hours each day to work in Malaga city!

After some deliberation the only option is to move closer to Malaga but not to the City itself ... and a good location is Fuengirola because its on the train route to Malaga ..... so we started looking at Fuengi, Los Boliches, Torreblanca but dont really want to go any further than that ..... unfurnished cos I like having all my own things around me.

We saw a beautiful place at the weekend - like finding a gem in sea of rubbish! but the landlord wanted 4 months rent as a bond !!!! no chance!! especially not for bloody unfurnished! ... we have great references from all our previous landlords here, including a couple of Spanish landlords ... so for me including my bank and work references thats as much as I am going to give any of them!!

So any of you who know Pueblo Lopez in Fuengirola and who happen to have a 2 or 3 bed unfurnished townhouse there PLEASE CALL ME !!!!!!

Otherwise tell me where all this bloomin rental property is thats supposed to coming out of our ears!!

It could be that Im just too picky !!! (which is probably true )


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> but as some of you know I am travelling for 5 hours each day to work in Malaga city!
> 
> Do you take the scenic route then Sue
> 
> ...


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> Suenneil said:
> 
> 
> > but as some of you know I am travelling for 5 hours each day to work in Malaga city!
> ...


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

How about looking east side of Malaga Sue or is the train important to you? I don't think it gets so busy on the autovia this end.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Chica said:


> How about looking east side of Malaga Sue or is the train important to you? I don't think it gets so busy on the autovia this end.


Its difficult Chica... my OH has been working towards Marbella (he isnt any more!) but thats where most of the work is ..... so Fuengirola sort of allows us to keep our options open should we have the misfortune to be out of work!! which I hope never is the case


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Oooof...you just answered the train question. And yes, work opportunies are better in that area.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

alhaurin de la torre!!! perfect! see my friends, the estate agents they'll find you somewhere!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> alhaurin de la torre!!! perfect! see my friends, the estate agents they'll find you somewhere!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Its something we considered Jo ..... I used to love living inland Coin / alhaurin - but Ive got so used to being on the coast now Im unsure if I could go back to it ..... I think me and the hubby need to sit down and have further discussions on this! just as a matter of interest do your friends have a website I could have a look at ???

Sue x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Its something we considered Jo ..... I used to love living inland Coin / alhaurin - but Ive got so used to being on the coast now Im unsure if I could go back to it ..... I think me and the hubby need to sit down and have further discussions on this! just as a matter of interest do your friends have a website I could have a look at ???
> 
> Sue x


hmmm, it seems to only bring up the agents who are in our premium account holders section !!!!

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-classifieds/23193-free-rental-listings-akilar-com.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-classifieds/23193-free-rental-listings-akilar-com.html

Jo xxx


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Its difficult Chica... my OH has been working towards Marbella (he isnt any more!) but thats where most of the work is ..... so Fuengirola sort of allows us to keep our options open should we have the misfortune to be out of work!! which I hope never is the case


Have a look at Benalmadena Pueblo Sue, a lovely village very near to the motorway and coast road links. It's got a great little square with very reasonably priced eating places, and has some spectacular sea views. There has been a lot of building on the outskirts of late (surprise, surprise), but there are some very nice houses and apartments within the village itself.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

crookesey said:


> Have a look at Benalmadena Pueblo Sue, a lovely village very near to the motorway and coast road links. It's got a great little square with very reasonably priced eating places, and has some spectacular sea views. There has been a lot of building on the outskirts of late (surprise, surprise), but there are some very nice houses and apartments within the village itself.


Hi Crooksey
Thanks for that - ideally we were looking for somewhere within walking distance of the train stations - but having seen what choice that gives me Im now re thinking my cunning plan !! so looking further afield but still within easy access of the commuter line to malaga. To be honest the public transport system I currently use (mainly buses!!) is very good and well priced - its just that the time it takes out of each day is not worth it !!

Thanks again for your input
Sue x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Sue, there is TONS of rental property in that area. I have seen plenty of it! 

The company I was working for have an asesor on Pueblo Lopez ...... called Pueblo López!! If you ask for Antonio there I am sure he will have contacts. If he is not available you could try his daughter. Also one of the ladies in the Midas office lives there and if you ask Tina I am sure she will try to help. 

Sierra Mijas in Los Boliches has some biggish 3/4 bed apartments and there is a very nice block next to Mercadona/the football "stadium" in Santa Fé. (200m from El Corte Inglés!!) Can't remember the name but I'll walk past tomorrow.

I'll PM you numbers etc


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Morning Steve ... as always you have answers for me and help! We have spoken to 4 different agents now re the Pueblo Lopez houses and all are asking for 3500 euros deposit! apparently those particular houses available all belong to one Spanish owner who wont take anything less - even though they are also unfurnished! I expect to pay a little but more for location and it is a nice development but 900 euros for a 3 bed with no parking is higher than I would have expected ... but I am not giving up yet because I really like the look and feel of the place - and its a perfect location for the train etc ....... thanks again Steve .. Sue x
> 
> ** OK, there is a "typical Spanish" story! It is a nice urbanisation and as you say convenient for Fuengirola station. Personally I prefer Los Boliches station as the former is underground and can be hideously hot it you are waiting. You would have thought the rail authorities realised that it gets just a tad warm down there!!
> 
> ...


----------

